# I made some wallpapers



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

I made some wallpapers for the TTOC when i was bored last night and thought i would post em up for people to download...

Both so far are original artwork and so if its ok with you guys for me to put the TTOC logo on i can provide the wallpapers for Free Download.

Let me know if you dont object !

James


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I wouldnt mind seeing them 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jiggyjaggy said:


> I wouldnt mind seeing them 8)


Me 2


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

and me


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Where are they then??


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

probably stuck down with paste.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

saint said:


> probably stuck down with paste.


James............. sent them by PM to me and they are brilliant


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Actually - I bet they are not all that great.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

saint said:


> Actually - I bet they are not all that great.


Well arn't you Mr Positive....

Thankyou for your kind words..... I'm sure there are forums all over the internet filled with (substitute for your own choice of derogatory word) like you.

I have tried to give something back to a forum, which with the exception of you is very helpful.

So far the people who have requested the Wallpapers have had them by PM as the TTOC have asked me not to share material with their logo on ( which i fully respect).


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Behave - it's a jokey poke to get you to post them.....


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry - I just though you were being straight up rude ... not something i have come across on here yet.... 8)

ok - the wallpapers...

ill PM you with the links to them.


----------



## W8 KPC (Jan 8, 2006)

Seen em, like em............


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

.... still waiting

>>>>> :roll: <<<<<<


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

YOU NOT GOT EM YET !

let me know


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> I made some wallpapers for the TTOC when i was bored last night and thought i would post em up for people to download...
> 
> Both so far are original artwork and so if its ok with you guys for me to put the TTOC logo on i can provide the wallpapers for Free Download.
> 
> ...


hi James really good work should post on main forum

ttnick


----------



## chrisokurejnr (Feb 9, 2006)

could you please send me a copy of your wallpaper


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

chrisokurejnr said:


> could you please send me a copy of your wallpaper


Ditto the above pleeeeeease :wink:


----------



## Waylander (Feb 24, 2006)

I wouldnt mind seeing em


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

I have posted a link to the wallpapers.

http://www.atelierone.co.uk/audi.html

Take a look - download from the link on my website.

Enjoy.... let me know what you think... all comments welcome.

James


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Soulctrla said:


> http://www.atelierone.co.uk/audi.html
> 
> Take a look - download from the link on my website.
> 
> ...


It no workee on Mac OSX and Safari

What is a .rar file anyway?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> It no workee on Mac OSX and Safari


Yes it does! 

'Save Linked File', then once downloaded use StuffIt to exapnd the file. A .rar file is just a type of .zip.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> A .rar file is just a type of .zip.


Not quite.

RAR and ZIP are both compression algorithms. One is not derived from the other in any way howeve, so RAR is not a type (i.e. subset or variant) of ZIP.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

smart comments aside...

if you cant open it you probably need the software..

Stuffit is on most macs so that will work for the sandals and socks brigade. :wink:

http://www.download.com/3000-2250-10007677.html

Hope this helps


----------

